# Anyone Declined the Aero Panel "Fix"?



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey all,

Has anyone had their car in to get the steering wiring taped but declined the panel hackjob? How did the dealer take it?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I still have not received any recall notice. hopefully if I hold out long enough to get this "fix" I can just get the upgraded panel GM will likely use on the 2013 Cruze. I would pay for the part just to not have that hack job done to my car.


----------



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Stoped at the dealer today to look at a Dart. I asked about the recal and he knew nothing of it.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I haven't been to the dealer yet. Steering wiring taped?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

It's not that bad. If you are never under the car, you won't know the difference between the repair and new panels.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Beaker said:


> Steering wiring taped?


+1. And as far as the panel goes I drilled a few holes in mine......just in case....but after doing 5 oil changes and removing the panel to do my fog light install I feel secure knowing that MY oil is going in either my drain pan or engine.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Most likely I won't be offered the fix until the next time I have it in for an oil change, in about 10,000 miles or so. And I haven't received the notice yet and don't expect it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My plan is to wait until I need an oil change and just leave the car at Ed Bozarth all day. That way if I have one of the cars that needs the gas tank secondary strap work they can take their time and do it right.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> My plan is to wait until I need an oil change and just leave the car at Ed Bozarth all day. That way if I have one of the cars that needs the gas tank secondary strap work they can take their time and do it right.


I think the gas tank thing is cars built early 2012 - April.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm hoping that by November when they built my car the problem had been corrected concerning the gas tank.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I'm hoping that by November when they built my car the problem had been corrected concerning the gas tank.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3


Think the problem was after November.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The gas tank mount problem was corrected bat the factory before they put out the recall.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone would like me to look to see what recall your vehicle falls under please feel free to send me a PM with your VIN. Also if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

